
Wikigifs – Every Animated GIF on Wikipedia - throway88989898
https://github.com/jpf/wikigifs
======
throway88989898
(2012 submission)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4910282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4910282)
made by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jf](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jf)

Just thought it was neat.

